# boulder co. bike light laws



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Does anyone here know where I can find specifics on bike light laws for Boulder county. I ride between Longmont and Boulder.

I am building a homemade light system for my bike and I am specifically interested in laws regarding colors and flashing. I would like to use this as a rear light:

http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?category=search&item=STROBE-3A&type=store

I've read that amber lights are much more noticable and visible than red lights. However some juristictions have restrictions on light colors and whether a light can flash. (e.g. blue flashing lights are illegal nearly everywhere unless you are a police officer).

Paul


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

paul2432 said:


> Does anyone here know where I can find specifics on bike light laws for Boulder county. I ride between Longmont and Boulder.
> 
> I am building a homemade light system for my bike and I am specifically interested in laws regarding colors and flashing. I would like to use this as a rear light:
> 
> ...


Here's what i know by word of mouths. Both front and rear light must be fasten to the bike. If you have an expensive headlamp, buy a cheap light to mount on handlebar/stem to make it legal. Both lights can flashing. Red on the rear and white/yellow only on the front. Again, this is from word of mouths but i do know that the lights has be mounted to the bike. BTW- I don't even think you can buy blue flashing light but then again, if you're making it you'll have access to it. Please post DIY lights when completed. Good job on the commute. I ride Boulder/Denver starting at 5:45am. Both of my lights are fasten to bike and one extra rear light on my backpack. If my front light goes out, i can fasten the backpack light onto the stem w/ velcro.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

here's the straight scoop....

A white headlight and *red* rear reflector must be mounted on your bicycle if you ride between sunset and sunrise. (It’s the law and carries a $50 fine.) Headlamps are a great idea but may not be used as a substitute for a mounted headlight.

http://www.bouldercolorado.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=833&Itemid=322


----------

